# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Boven wc hangen slecht voor je - Nos

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=IHkWEQrq7RcJ&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2008/200803/20080328/pot.178.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Boven wc hangen slecht voor je*
*Nos - 4 uur geleden*
Een vieze wc-bril nodigt niet echt uit om te gaan zitten. Mensen kiezen er dan vaak voor om er boven te hangen. Maar dat kan je beter niet doen, blijkt uit onderzoek van tijdschrift gezondNU. Mensen die hangend plassen, lopen een grotere kans op *...*
Hangend plassen verhoogt kans op blaasontsteking Ziekenhuis.nl
&#39;Hangend boven wc plassen maakt ziek&#39; Trouw
RTL Nieuws
*alle 29 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

